
Where Should Americans Live If They Live Abroad? - NaOH
http://noahpinionblog.blogspot.com/2019/03/where-should-americans-live-if-they.html
======
nutcracker46
Noah Smith is out of his mind for putting China at the top of the list. How
much did the CCP pay him for his "Up and coming superpower" characterization
of a dystopian corrupt, fascist, totalitarian police state?

By the way, Shenzhen is packed with Americans and other Westerners complaining
that "democracy didn't work for me." Let's see how it goes when they
eventually find themselves on the wrong side of an exercise of state power.

